# Best way to remove paint from concrete porch?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

How good is the concrete beneath. 

If it is spawling and that is why they covered it, a pressure washer (as will most removal mean) will make it worse.

A pressure washer will usually do the trick in a set of skilled hands.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Pressure washer set at a low pressure, then adjust your pressure up to a higher setting, while testing to get to a pressure that is removing the paint, but not the actual concrete.

From what I can see of the exposed concrete it was stained, moldy, or other problem that should of been taken care of before painting.

But they were in a hurry to cover it up to sell out.

Rent a pressure washer , and trial and error until you get it clean. 

Then any quality sealer should suffice.

ED


----------

